# Handicapped Parking?



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Okay I give up. My Fibro pain has long settled in my knees and feet. The pain just ranges from barely tolerable to excrutiating and it has been at excrutiating level for too many days in a row. I have mentioned to my doctor how painful it is for me to have to walk any distance at all, but he just tells me to take more pain pills and that I am in a catch 22 because the pills make me too listless and tired to work. He asked me last week if I "had" to work. I asked him if he was offering to support me.I have to park in the back 40 (a pretty good clip from the building), as we call it at work, and the walk to my car at lunch has had me reeling in pain all afternoon. I am already exhausted and knew a pain pill would have me on the floor asleep.Does anyone have a temporary or full-time handicapped parking permit? How long did it take you to get your doc to fill out the paperwork? Any suggestions?Paige (they need an instant graemlin laying down)


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Paige,Sounds like you have good grounds for filing a claim for SS Disability. I hear it takes quite awhile to process, but gosh, even your Doc asks you if you "have to work", he may be willing to help you with getting the Disability benefits. I'd look into it.I'd also ask your Doc if it's possible for him to recommend (to whomever it has to go to) a permit for handicapped parking. Go for it!!I like the idea of that lying down graemlin, too!!!







Why not e-mail Jeff and see if he can get it put on.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Good ideas Feisty! I've often wanted to do this myself but as of yet haven't gotten the ball rolling. I have a good friend who is on disability (due to fibro). It took her many years to finally get her money, but they back payed her for the "meantime" she spent appealing. It's definitely worth trying! My friend said they denied her 2 times before they finally accepted her, she said they do that to everyone just to try to keep those who aren't determined out. She doesn't have a parking permit, but I've often thought about that myself, as disabilities take on all different appearances. Best wishes as you pursue all this, let us know how it goes!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

keep out thoses that arnt determined !then they should give it to thoses who quit.they do the same with ssi,it nearly killed me having to do it three times.i would think thoses who dont really need it would have the energy to BE determined.i heard it was easy to get paige,though i never knew it took so long.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Indeed Denny! Like those of us who need it really _FEEL_ like going through all that "rigga-ma-roll"


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yeah, I've been thinking about doing the same and now I am going to have to find a new Family Practitioner to go to---I am sick and tired of the lazy way he's been treating me for quite sometime. So that means starting over with someone new and that makes for a longer time period before I can qualify because I'm sure the new Doc will want to try all this s**t again and I don't want to go thru it all again!!! Now what do I do?


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Hi Paige. Here in the state of Maryland it's easy to go on the DMV web page and print off the form. It's not a big deal. The doctor simply checks off a category. In Maryland it's "totally disabled" or something like that simply because the other categories are for diseases that don't fit. Given the distance you have to walk, if your doctor understands pain he/she shouldn't have a problem with it. For those who park in garages, to twist your body to get out of a car is not good for fibro. either hence the disability sticker. I've had mine for 4 years and my sister just got hers. But then again, it would be nice to have a chauffer on the days it hurts to drive







Gayle PS SSDI can be a hassle but it doesn't have to be. A great deal of it depends on how you document it(by showing how it impacts on your life). Scott Davis, esq. offers a lot of advice on how to go about filing if you're not familiar with him. I had more of a problem (putting it very politely)with MetLife employee disability insurance. Insurance companies (or as i like to say, Americans against Americans)! Sorry, don't mean to offend anyone but the amount of rudeness and viciousness at MetLife is unreal. They make corporate attorneys look meek. Back to the issue at hand, my doctor filled it out during a visit because it's short. I took it the same day to the local DMV (they have a special window for disabilities,etc.so you don't have to wait long)and picked up the sticker. It depends if you want the sticker (mine's permanent, good for 3years and then renewed)or if you want the license plate. I chose the sticker in case i'm in someone else's car. Good luck! Gayle


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Paige. I could not be without my permit for disabled parking which is called the Blue Badge here in the UK. It is the only way I get to visit some places as I cannot walk more than 25 metres; sometimes less. My first application was turned down, but my doctor appealed and I was granted a Blue Badge for 3 years. My first application was turned down not because I wasn't incapacitated/disabled enough but because the badge is also granted on duration of disability. There are 3 options the doctor has to say applies to their patient (here in the UK): 
1) temporary (broken leg, unable to walk on it, will be able to walk on it in 3 months) in which case a badge will not be granted
2) intermittant (half the week the person is unable to walk, half the week they can) in which case a badge is often not granted
3) permanent - i.e life long in which case a badge is granted if the applicant is sufficiently disabled.
Now my M.E/CFS is neither one of those things - it's not short term, it's not intermittant, and it follows a relapse and remission pattern (where relapses are usually about 4 or 5 years long). So my doctor ticked the 'intermittant' box because it seemed the best guess. Once I explained to her that wouldn't get me a badge, she ticked the 'permanent' box and I got the badge.







Stupid system!!!Good luck with applying for yours - don't give up if you have to appeal. Let us know how you get on!


----------

